
Why Seth Rogan's anti-Israel rant matters - maxwell
https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/07/why-seth-rogens-anti-israel-rant-matters/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Ugh. Source material counts.
[https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/?s=national+review](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/?s=national+review)

------
aminozuur
This article actually made me agree with Seth Rogan's take.

